# Solved: Remove None Inheriting Permissions



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

Hello,

Am working on cleaning up the permissions of a file server am using NTFS Permissions Reporter to view all the permissions, I have made sure that the permissions I require are inheriting down to all the child folders I now need to remove any permissions that are *not inheriting * so far the only what is to use my report to find where they are and remove them manually.

Does anyone have any better solutions to this type of problem?

Its Windows Server 2003 SP2 and my client is Windows 7 Pro SP1.

Many Thanks


----------



## karl_009 (Oct 9, 2007)

Found my answer:

On the root folder, select Properties -> Security -> Advanced. There will be a checkbox "Replace all child object permission entries with inheritable permission entries from this object". By checking this checkbox, explorer will remove all explicit permissions and replace them with inherited permissions.


----------

